# "You have lost contact with the Lyft system" Why kick me off?



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Uber sends a notification asking if you want to stay online, Lyft send you this meaningless text even when you're getting 5 bars of LTE. If I haven't received a ping in a while, I absolutely want to stay online. Otherwise I would have gone offline. Is that so hard to understand? And why does Lyft make s*** up about my signal? Why not just suggest that I move for a real reason instead? Or for that matter, tell me where the Prime Time areas are, rather than showing that there are PT areas currently on top of the app, but hiding them when I zoom out to try to find them? Do they expect us to sit there staring at the app the entire time?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I tried everything.
I have a dedicated LTE iPad Mini that I am running the app on. 
I have the fastest ISP: Verizon fiOS. 
I tried everything at home. everything when I am not at home. 
Lyft has very few ride requests in Tampa. As much as I want to stay online all the time for that 1 Lyft rider, I finally give up because of this annoying message claiming that I lost the signal. 

Lyft can do better than that. Actually, they have to do better than that.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I tried everything.
> I have a dedicated LTE iPad Mini that I am running the app on.
> I have the fastest ISP: Verizon fiOS.
> I tried everything at home. everything when I am not at home.
> ...


I don't think that we've actually lost signal in the slightest. I think this is Lyft's way of doing the Uber "do you want to stay online" notification. Yes, Lyft/Uber. I very much want to f****** stay on line. That's precisely why I'm parked in my damned car with the app on. I just don't want to stare at your app for a half an hour while I'm waiting for a request to come through. I'd rather read something or play a game while I'm sitting alone in my car in the dark. If I wanted to go offline, I'd go offline and get out of my car to do something fun.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I've had network connectivity issues with Lyft, but it has never prompted me if I want to stay online. Once the network issues worked out, I was still connected with no interaction on my end.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

andaas said:


> I've had network connectivity issues with Lyft, but it has never prompted me if I want to stay online. Once the network issues worked out, I was still connected with no interaction on my end.


OK, I thought that maybe I was disconnected even though it said I was still online. I guess I'll try just ignoring the text and seeing if I still get a ping.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

If I'm ever concerned about being connected, I'll just pull up the driver stats or some other view to make sure I still see a connection. Although with the long spans between Lyft requests at times, I can see how you might question if you were still connected, lol.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

The reason I think that it has nothing to do with your actual connection is that it only pops up for me when I've been sitting in one place for a while. I rarely get that text when the app is on top and my signal is actually crap.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JuanMoreTime said:


> The reason I think that it has nothing to do with your actual connection is that it only pops up for me when I've been sitting in one place for a while. I rarely get that text when the app is on top and my signal is actually crap.


Same exact observation from me as well. 
I pass through wilderness where I know signal quality is crap. I am not getting this message. But I keep getting it in perfect connectivity which coincides with me not getting pings for a long time.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

I get the "poor network connectivity" message from time to time, and the "You have lost contact with the Lyft system" less often, but occasionally.

The fix for either issue is to switch your phone into airplane mode for 1 minute, then switch off airplane mode. Should fix the problem.

As andaas said, the way to check is to view your driver stats. If you see information there, then you are connected.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> The reason I think that it has nothing to do with your actual connection is that it only pops up for me when I've been sitting in one place for a while. I rarely get that text when the app is on top and my signal is actually crap.





UberXTampa said:


> Same exact observation from me as well.
> I pass through wilderness where I know signal quality is crap. I am not getting this message. But I keep getting it in perfect connectivity which coincides with me not getting pings for a long time.


I see, different for me. I've noticed this a couple of times while I had passengers in the car. Maybe only once or twice between trips. From my experience, as long as the app shows you in driver mode; you're in driver mode.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

When you get a text from Lyft, just respond with the word "STOP" (without the quotes).

Problem solved, although it might take a day or two.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

DieselkW: "When you get a text from Lyft, just respond with the word "STOP" (without the quotes)."

What? What does that do?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> What? What does that do?


It tells the automatic texting system to stop sending texts to your number.

If you want those texts later, just send the word "START" (no quotes)

If you send the word "HELP" nothing will happen, of course.


----------

